# Iowa Tag Results are Posted!!!!



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Check here.

https://jc.activeoutdoorsolutions.com/ia_customer/app/goHome.do


NR DEER BOW APP 05 Successful

:woohoo1:


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks for heads up...got zone 4 1st shotgun tag !


----------



## rockafed (Feb 23, 2005)

Zone 6. First shotgun Season.


----------



## jamestuomo (Mar 12, 2008)

unit 5 gun 1. Unsucessful this year.......BUT! I will be going and party hunting. My party got 4 tags out of 5 apps. We have been hunting unit 5 for 8 years and that is the best tag results we have hade... I think non-resident applications # have gone down.


----------



## jperry8 (Feb 6, 2006)

Just so you know you have to have an Iowa resident to party hunt with. You would not be able to do it off an non resident any deer tag. Just a heads up hate to see anyone get in trouble because of the complicated laws.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I just got off the phone with my buddy who has been dealing with the outfitter we will be using this fall. At first I had mentioned that we would be hunting the first week of Nov, starting on Halloween. After talking to some Iowa guys on here it sounds like the 2nd week of Nov would be best to catch mature bucks on their feet. Well I got what I asked for but will now be in Iowa for the Michigan Firearm opener. :sad: As of today our hunt dates are November 12th-16th. I am happy to have those dates to be in a tree stand in Iowa but also a little bummed that I will be missing the opener at our farm. Just so everyone knows, I don't go to deer camp to shoot a buck, that's what bow season is for. I'm usually shooting does on the opener but it's being at the farm with my family that I will be missing.
[/COLOR] 
As I sit here and type this it's bringing back many good memories of deer camp at the family farm and thoughts of memories I will miss this year. My body might be in Iowa on Nov. 15th this year but I have a feeling my thoughts will be more concerned with how the hunt is going at our farm.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> My body might be in Iowa on Nov. 15th this year but I have a feeling my thoughts will be more concerned with how the hunt is going at our farm.


Well at least you'll be amongst "friends".:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kritterkiller (Nov 6, 2007)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I just got off the phone with my buddy who has been dealing with the outfitter we will be using this fall. At first I had mentioned that we would be hunting the first week of Nov, starting on Halloween. After talking to some Iowa guys on here it sounds like the 2nd week of Nov would be best to catch mature bucks on their feet. Well I got what I asked for but will now be in Iowa for the Michigan Firearm opener. :sad: As of today our hunt dates are November 12th-16th. I am happy to have those dates to be in a tree stand in Iowa but also a little bummed that I will be missing the opener at our farm. Just so everyone knows, I don't go to deer camp to shoot a buck, that's what bow season is for. I'm usually shooting does on the opener but it's being at the farm with my family that I will be missing.
> [/COLOR]
> As I sit here and type this it's bringing back many good memories of deer camp at the family farm and thoughts of memories I will miss this year. My body might be in Iowa on Nov. 15th this year but I have a feeling my thoughts will be more concerned with how the hunt is going at our farm.




I get that the farm might be sentimental, but come on man!!!! You are going to be in IOWA in the peak of the rut!!! If your trolling for a I'm sorry you'll be away from the farm, it ain't starting with me!!! Best of luck to ya this fall, I'll be out there next fall.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

:lol:

No not trolling but I figured some may take it that way. Just realizing what's important.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Same here Hubb I'll be out there from the 9th to the 15th...actually traveling back on the 15th so I'll be hearing about the outcome of opening morning thru my Dad and Father inlaws cell phones as I drive home!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Good luck captain!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Hub,

Maybe you'll tag out early, and still make it back by the 15th.

Good Luck!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

target-panic said:


> Hub,
> 
> Maybe you'll tag out early, and still make it back by the 15th.
> 
> Good Luck!


There are 3 of us riding together so unless we all tag out early I will be in Iowa. 

I guess I may have made a bigger deal out of than I should have in my above post but it's just that my great uncle, who we built a shack for last year and have been busting our asses putting in food plots just so he has a chance on opening morning. He only makes it out a few sets, and opening morning is his best chance, that and he doesn't have too many years left. He's 85 years old and has been saying "this is his last year" for a few years now. I just wouldn't want to miss it if he were to shoot a buck.

I don't want you guys to think I'm complaining. I'm feeling very fortunate to have the opportunity to hunt in Iowa this season.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

target-panic said:


> Hub,
> 
> Maybe you'll tag out early, and still make it back by the 15th.
> 
> Good Luck!


Not too sure how that will go over with the wife but I'll try We also have a doe permit to fill in Iowa as well, so if I fill both tags I'll try to make it back and grab some orange and head up north but its highly doubtful...


----------

